# Unbelievable incompetence



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

... or something else?

First of all the Deputy Prime Minister Suthep Thaugsuban tells the world on television that the security forces are surrounding the hotel where some of the UDD leaders are staying, to prepare for arrests, thereby forewarning them and their supporters outside.

Then despite the government having an entire army and police force at its disposal, the main leader shimmies down a rope from the third floor, in full view of the media (there are already photos of the getaway across the various news outlets on the web) and presumably in full view of the army, to make his escape.

Bangkok Post article.

When the crackdown comes - and there is a fair chance it will be sooner rather than later, before the UDD supporters have the time to return and regroup after the Songkran celebrations - the violence of last Saturday could pale into insignificance if these people are handling its planning and implementation.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> ... or something else?
> 
> First of all the Deputy Prime Minister Suthep Thaugsuban tells the world on television that the security forces are surrounding the hotel where some of the UDD leaders are staying, to prepare for arrests, thereby forewarning them and their supporters outside.
> 
> ...



frogblogger,

That was ME shinning down that rope! OK, so I look Thai already. Let the government THINK it was one of the 'loyal' opposition making his escape.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Unending Problems*



Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> That was ME shinning down that rope! OK, so I look Thai already. Let the government THINK it was one of the 'loyal' opposition making his escape.


Really makes one wonder sometimes. Well, if they get the problem solved over there or if it just gets boaring, Keep an eye on the May elections here in the Philippines. Its a real joke to be sure...


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Eminent Surrender?*

According to CNN.com, twenty-five leaders have agreed to surrender.



Thai protest leaders to surrender to police - CNN.com


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Change of plans*



ginocox said:


> According to CNN.com, twenty-five leaders have agreed to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> Thai protest leaders to surrender to police - CNN.com


Now Bangkok Post reports they have postponed their surrender until 15 May as they believe the government will collapse by then.

Red shirt march on Silom to be blocked


----------



## pinoy_expat (Apr 19, 2010)

haha. that pathetic rope. anyway, politicians in the Philippines are true jokes. lol


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

pinoy_expat said:


> haha. that pathetic rope. anyway, politicians in the Philippines are true jokes. lol



pinoy_expat,

Politicians from EVERY country are jokes. Well, the overwhelming majority of them are including here in the good old US of A. They get elected and very soon get bought by big money interests - if they weren't already bought.


----------



## anne_newcastle (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you imagine someone like a US congressman, or a TV presenter, or Tony Blair/Gordon Brown 'shimmying' down a rope to get out of a building surrounded with people.

However, I do agree with you one your main point. Politicians are all jokes, and the whole red/yellow thing in Thailand is a sad thing. The people of Thialand are the only ones suffering, and though people will always come to Thailand... it is an embaressment to such a beautiful and amazing country.

I hope i can afford to visit the place soon.

take care, and thanks for the original post

Anne



Serendipity2 said:


> pinoy_expat,
> 
> Politicians from EVERY country are jokes. Well, the overwhelming majority of them are including here in the good old US of A. They get elected and very soon get bought by big money interests - if they weren't already bought.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

One of the key concerns of the elite, so they claim, is the alleged inability of the rural poor to understand politics, partly as a result of their lack of schooling.

As a result one of the placards held high by a pro-government 'no colours' demonstrator recently, facing off the 'farmers from Isaan', was a pearl:

"Uneducate People!"

(or else?)


----------

